# ESPN.com grades the Mavericks a "B" for their draft



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Yeah it's late news but what else is their to talk about for the Mavericks? 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/d03/story?id=1573414


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

There was no real post player to take by that time and they already were stroingly talking to Mourning by that time. This team is a contender now and doesnt want to wait on the development of a center. That could take 2-3 years and in sports terms thats a lifetime. I would give them an A because they got a steal and having 2 round future draft picks means they dont have to gauranty a contract thus tying up cap room.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

still think they should have chosen lampe. i think howard is gonna be a good player, but think the potential of lampe weighed the risk. They could have either traded him after they hadworked out the contract for a future higher first, or had him study under dirk and try to have dirk play PF with maciej at SF. Whole new realm of twin towers.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

oh wait wasnt he in a set-salary structure if drafted in the first round??

What pick late first round pick, 20 on. do you wish would have slipped to the mavericks. 

With no doubt..... Boris Diaw


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I think this is an A+ now...


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

> Detroit Pistons
> Round 1: Darko Milicic, F, Serbia-Montenegro (No. 2)
> Round 1: Carlos Delfino, G, Italy (No. 25)
> Round 2: Andres Gliniadakis, C, Greece (No. 58)
> ...


Hmm... I dont think that was exactly an A+....*Maybe for international players*


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Well if the grading was done today it would be different. no big deal really. One mans opinion


----------

